# [emerge] xorg-server slot conflict

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre à jour mon arbre.

Je suis tombé sur un message indiquant que xorg-server ne pouvait pas être installé en même temps que mesa.

J'ai donc fait un 

```
emerge -C media-libs/mesa
```

 puis relancer emerge world j'ai eu le même message.

puis 

```
emerge -C x11-base/xorg-server
```

 et relancer l'emerge world et maintenant c'est pire !

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.4_p1', 'nomerge')

    (and 10 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Avant de faire plus de connerie je demande donc conseil !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Vire tes vieux drivers linuxwacom. Si tu as le flag wacom dans INPUT_DEVICES, c'est x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom qui devrait s'installer.

----------

## BENJI

Merci.

Après désinstallation l'emerge world s'est lancé !

je n'ai pas wacom dans INPUT_DEVICES.

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre la fin de l'emerge avant de modifier mon make.conf, non ?

----------

## d2_racing

Oui, tu as raison, ça serait plus propre.

----------

